# Magazines



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I was just wondering what Fish Magazines people read and which ones they like?


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

I used to read a few, but now I find that the web offers more content with less advertising than magazines do.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I really love Practical Fishkeeping. Its a UK monthly, but you can get a subscription for $60 through Motorsport.

Tropical Fish Hobbyist is a very close second.

Aquarium Fish Magazine is a distant third.

Mike


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I subscribe to:
Freshwater and Marine Aquariums (FAMA)
Tropical Fish Hobbyist (TFH)
Aquarium Fish International (AFI)

Sometimes also get Cichlid News from an LFS and used to get Practical FishKeeping (PFK) but can't find it around anymore in my local bookstore...


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

mambee said:


> Aquarium Fish Magazine is a distant third.


On occasion they publish information that is absolutely false.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I have AFM back to when it started, but don't really buy it anymore. It seems to have gone downhill in my opinion after they lost their long time contributors. For nearly twenty years I thought it the best, but alas not anymore.

I really only buy ones now if there is an interesting article on something I don't have info on, usually TFH for the amano articles.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I dislike that AFI doesn't always identify the fish in the pictures.

I subscribed to FAMA in the past and found the graphics and some of the articles to be amateurish, but I've heard that this has changed. I think that they lost many of their regular contributors when it looked like the magazine would fold a few years ago after the founder died. I believe that they are under the same ownership now as AFI.

In my opinion, PF and TFH are still the gold standard.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

I like Cichlid News. It always seems to have fantastic articles and great photos of cichlids...

TFH imo is full of too many ads and not enough content for its large size, though on occasion they do have fantastic articles. I just wouldn't subscribe to them, just buy the issues when you see one you like.

~Ed


----------



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

I think this says it better than we can here.  
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/ca ... ort=rating


----------

